# تعال انا اريدك................اتريدنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنه يعرف ما فى داخلك 
قد تكون مريضاً ....وحيداً...قلقاً... يائساً ... خائفاً 
و أمام الناس تحاول أن تظهر باسماً ... متماسكاً! 
قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك 
أحزان وهموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً ! 
قد تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل مايشبع جسدك .. و لكن بعد أن تأكل و تشبع ..
تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً ..جائعاً ! 
قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء .. 
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك بالأمان و راحة البال .. 
و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها أن تعطيه لك !قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك .. 
و يحسدك الناس على ما وصلت إليه .. ولكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء تحتاجه .. 
أكثر بكثير من كل ما حصلت عليه ! قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً 
ولكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب .. 
أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك !! 
مهما كنت ... مهما فعلت .. مهما أصبحت .. فهناك فى داخلك صوت!! 
صوت يطاردك ... يناشدك .. لا يفارقك ! صوت يدوى فى داخلك منذ مولدك .. 
و حتى الآن ! صوت سائراً معك سنوات و سنوات .. بصبر .. بحُب .. و حنان! 
لم ييأس و أنت تهمله ! لم يغضب و أنت تُبعده ! صوت عنيد .. صابر .. يشاركك منامك و يقظتك .. 
دائماً معك ..هادئاً .. ضارعاً .. متوسلاً .. راجياً .. هامساً .. قائلاً : 
لا تهرب منى ! لا تبعد عنى ! لن أتركك تفلت منى ! إذا ذهبت إلى أقاصى الأرض 
ستجدنى هناك .. منتظرك .. مشتاق لك .. لأننى احببتك !!! إنه صوت إله .. أب .. 
يُحبك جداً .. و يعرف كل شىء عنك .. كل شىء .. حتى ما فى داخلك .. 
صدقنى .. إنه يعرف ما فى داخلك ! يعرف إحتياجك .. أمراضك .. سقطاتك و ضعفاتك و مخاوفك.. 
يعرف أحزانك و أوجاعك .. و يتأثر جداً .. و يئن قلبه .. و هو يسمع بُكائك !!
إنه صوت إله .. أب .. يُريد أن يمسح كل دمعة من عيونك .. و يأخذك فى أحضانه .. 
و يملأ داخلك بروحه و شفائه وفرحه و سلامه ! إنه صوت إله .. أب .. 
قال عنه أوغسطينوس .. النفس القلقه الخائفة التعبانة الحزينة لن ترتاح إلا فيه ؛ 
صدقنى أنه صوت أباك .. الذى أحبك جداً .. و لكنه لم يُحب خطيئتك أبداً ! 
لهذا أرسل .. إبنه .. وحيده .. يسوع المسيح .. ليموت على الصليب .. من أجلى وأجلك .. 
لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا3 )
جاء يسوع و مات و قام لتكون لك حياة .. و يكون لك أفضل .. 
و الآن .. إنه يقف على باب قلبك .. و رغبة قلبه أن تفتح له .. ليدخل !
إنه يُريد أن يُعطيك حياة جديدة .. حياة أفضل .. صدقنى أفضل جداً .. وأعظم جداً .. 
حياة مثل حياته مملؤة بالروح القدس .. حياة ليس فيها للجسد مكان .. 
و فيها إجابات لكل التساؤلات .. و بها تنتهى و إلى الأبد من داخلك كل علاما تحيرة و الأستفهام .. 
حياة غالبة .. منتصرة .. مثمرة .. ليس فيها للمرض و الموت و الحزن مكان ! 
لأنها حياة الروح .. حياة أولاد الله ! و من يستطيع أن يَمس شعره من أولاده !!
آه .. لو تعلم .. روعة الحياة المسيحية عندما يسودها الروح !! صدقنى .. ستجد فى داخلك سلام لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك!
وسيمتلىء قلبك بفرح لا يجرؤ أحد أن يأخذه منك !صدقنى .. ستتعجب جداً من نفسك عندما تنظر ورائك .. إلى حياتك الماضية ..
و تجد نفسك قد أضعت سنوات عُمرك .. و أنت تلهث وراء سراب و أشياء جسدية ! حتى لو كانت فى ظاهرها .. روحية !!
أشياء كانت ستأخذك بعيداً .. بعيداً .. جداً .. عن الطريق الوحيدالمؤدى إلى الحياة الأبدية !! 
يسوع وحده هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة و لن يجىء أحد إلى الأب إلآ به (يوحنا 14)
فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه ..
اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدميه و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .. 
فهناك دم إسمه دم يسوع المسيح يطهر من كل خطية(يوحنا1 ( إنه يريد أن تتكلم معه الآن .. ببساطة .. بإيمان صغير .. جداً .. بندم و إحتياج .. بجوع و إشتياق .. 
أطلب منه أن يدخل و يسكن قلبك التعبان .. وتأكد تماماً .. أن من يُقبل إليه لا يخرجه خارجاً (يوحنا6 )
إن يسوع المسيحمازال حياً .. مزال يُحبك .. مازال ينتظرك يريد أن يعطيك خلاص من الخطية .. تحرير من العبودية .. شركة بالروح .. و حياة أبدية .. 
سيضع قلباً جديداً .. وروحاً جديداً .. فى داخلك ! 
و بالروح .. سيجىء مع الأب و يصنعوا عندك منزلاً يوحنا 14
صدقنى .. سيسكن معك دائماً .. فى داخلك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووووووى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*



تأكل كل ما تشتهى نفسك .. و كل مايشبع جسدك .. و لكن بعد أن تأكل و تشبع ..
تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً ..جائعاً ! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تماما هذا مايحدث عندا غياب كلمة الرب من روحنا وفكرنا 
يارب بنعمتك خلصني من كل خطء 

شكرا على روعة الموضوع
محبتي*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 أكتوبر 2008)

_


			لكن بعد أن تأكل و تشبع ..
تجد فى داخلك شىء مازال خاوياً .. حزيناً .. كئيباً ..جائعاً ! 
قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء .. 
و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك بالأمان و راحة البال .. 
و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها أن تعطيه لك !قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام جميل جدا وواقعى 
موضوع فى غاية الاهميه




​_


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووى
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> تماما هذا مايحدث عندا غياب كلمة الرب من روحنا وفكرنا
> يارب بنعمتك خلصني من كل خطء
> 
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _​كلام جميل جدا وواقعى
> موضوع فى غاية الاهميه
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياتونى​​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> به (يوحنا 14)
> فتعال الآن إليه .. و إرمى حِملك و خطاياك و همومك عليه ..
> اُترك مخاوفك و مرضك و قلقك تحت صليبه عند قدميه و ثق .. مهما كانت خطاياك .. صدقنى مهما كانت .



كلام راااااااائع اختي الملاك
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## eriny roro (11 نوفمبر 2008)

قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك 
أحزان وهموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !
الموضوع رائع بجد


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد موضوع جميل جدااا ومش عارف اشكرك ازاى على هذا الموضوع
ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
mina emad​*


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع رائع فوق الوصف ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
mina emad​


----------



## twety (12 نوفمبر 2008)

> *قد تكون متديناً .. صائماً .. و الناس يرونك فى الكنائس دائماً
> ولكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء ينقصك .. و صوت يلازمك .. هامساً .. بحب ..
> أريد أن أن أدخل و أتعشى معك لأنك لن ترتاح إلا بوجودى فى داخلك !! *


 
*موضوع جميل جدا يا ملاكنا*
*وكلمات رااااااااائعه*

*شكرا ليكى بجد*
*موضوع عجبنى جدا جدا *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد م لاقية كلام يوصف جمال الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ارق ملاك ​*


----------



## mary kamel (12 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> قد تكون غنياً .. و يرى الناس أن أموالك أعطتك كل شىء ..
> و لكنهم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك شىء يصرخ و يطالبك بالأمان و راحة البال ..
> و هو ما تعجز عنه أموال الدنيا كلها أن تعطيه لك !قد تذهب الى أقاصى الأرض لتضمن مستقبلك ..
> ...



*امين اخى كلام جميل اشكر الروح القدس الذى هو بداخلك
امين يا رب تعال و ادخل*​


----------



## candy shop (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كلام راااااااائع اختي الملاك
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك
> أحزان وهموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً !
> الموضوع رائع بجد



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السندبادالعاشق قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميل جدااا ومش عارف اشكرك ازاى على هذا الموضوع
> ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> mina emad​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامينا​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا ملاكنا*
> *وكلمات رااااااااائعه*
> 
> *شكرا ليكى بجد*
> *موضوع عجبنى جدا جدا *



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد م لاقية كلام يوصف جمال الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ارق ملاك ​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

mary kamel قال:


> *امين اخى كلام جميل اشكر الروح القدس الذى هو بداخلك
> امين يا رب تعال و ادخل*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد يا هابى انجل
وبجد بجد ميرسى ليكى بجد
وفعلا الكلام ده بيحصل لينا 
ولازم نروح ونرمى حملنا على ربنا ونتركه هوه يتصرف
ميرسى ليكى بجد وربنا يفرح قلبك ويعوضك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 ديسمبر 2008)

قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك 
أحزان وهموم .. وقلب مجروح .. يئن باكياً 

الللللللللللله موضوع رائع رائع اختى يسوع يباركك ويحميكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

قد يراك الناس ضاحكاً .. هانئاً .. و هم لا يعرفون أن فى داخلك 
موضوع اكتر من رائع يا هابى انجل​


----------

